# "Why did the Chicken cross the road?"



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*"Why did the Chicken cross the road?" *
(Hypothetical answers from various famous people).
(author unknown)

Check it out...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Good one Cchiu!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for the giggles!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I always enjoy a good chicken joke.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hee-hee, LOL!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Thank you cchiou!

That was a great one!


----------

